# Our OZ Friends



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here hoping that everyone in Victoria and New South Wales are ok with the terrible wild fires. Please let us know.
N


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi 
Just a bit more re the conditions in the South eastern area of Australia (they also have floods in Queensland!) - this is from a note from David Fletcher to me - 

The temperatures in the area are the highest since 1855, and have been high for a while. There have been cooler periods (and some rain) but I do not think it was much - the 10 day forecast does not give any help either - 70 to 80F. Melbourne is cooled by being on the coast; inland temperatures will be higher! The very kigh temperatures are also making the gale force winds and that is adding to the damge being caused.

Meanwhile on t'other side of the world in the UK, like you in the USA we have cold & snow! For all next week at least, and possiblty for the month!


----------



## Grant Kerr (Jan 2, 2008)

The morning of Monday 9th of Feb there are 114 people confirmed deceased due to the fires in Victoria and numbers are rising. Due to the act of a selfish 19 year old boy who might I add is/was a volunteer cfa fire fighter, (this is only for the gippsland fires) people have not only lost there homes and worldly possessions but innocent people have lots their lives. Some of the confirmed dead are News reader and his family, adults, children, grandparents, aunts and uncles. It is sad that one person can cause so much destruction to so many communities. 
for the last two weeks we Victorians have endured 40 plus degree days, the scale of destruction is incomprehensible however it could be much worse due to fire bugs, we had more fires very close to home in seaford, langwarrin, carrum downs, lyndhurst, hampton park, pakenham, whittlesea, as well as gippsland and the dandenongs (for those who know victoria well). 
There is not much more to say other than we can only hope those who perished did not suffer and those who are left unite to help those in need. 
God bless our firefighters, police, ambulance officers, emergancy relief, and volunteers and for all the families who have lost relatives and God bless those who have passed!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Grant Kerr on 02/08/2009 1:58 PM The morning of Monday 9th of Feb there are 114 people confirmed deceased due to the fires in Victoria and numbers are rising. Due to the act of a selfish 19 year old boy who might I add is/was a volunteer cfa fire fighter, (this is only for the gippsland fires) people have not only lost there homes and worldly possessions but innocent people have lots their lives. Some of the confirmed dead are News reader and his family, adults, children, grandparents, aunts and uncles. It is sad that one person can cause so much destruction to so many communities. 
for the last two weeks we Victorians have endured 40 plus degree days, the scale of destruction is incomprehensible however it could be much worse due to fire bugs, we had more fires very close to home in seaford, langwarrin, carrum downs, lyndhurst, hampton park, pakenham, whittlesea, as well as gippsland and the dandenongs (for those who know victoria well). 
There is not much more to say other than we can only hope those who perished did not suffer and those who are left unite to help those in need. 
God bless our firefighters, police, ambulance officers, emergancy relief, and volunteers and for all the families who have lost relatives and God bless those who have passed!


It won't bring anybody back, but I'd really like to see some public justice for once.

When they find the arsonist, I think that he should have a fair trial and be hanged within the hour.

Thoughts and prayers with our Ostrilian brothers and sisters.

tac family
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

TAC, 
Couldn't agree with you more. I have some special ops friends who could make him feel everyone of those tragic deaths he caused before dispatching him. 
N


----------



## Grant Kerr (Jan 2, 2008)

Just an update - death toll still stands at 114, unfortunately it's only just begun, fires are still burning in outer Victoria a couple are still major threats to make losses worse. The weather is helping to ease the fires but winds aren't helping the situation. Many people are still missing and the real death toll probably wont be known for days. This disaster has been declared our worst in Victoria history. People are just coming to terms with the fact they don't have anything left. There are also over 70 people in burns units across Melbourne's hospital ranging from minor burns to the doctors say that they wont make it. 
Our Prime Minister is declaring it Mass Murder as a couple of fires are known to be arson and the many others are currently being investigated or beginning to be investigated. 
I repeat God Bless those who are lost and the families who are left behind and all those who are in the emergency services.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I came in from fishing Sunday afternoon to hear 50 lives were lost, I was shocked! But when I woke for work this morning to find the death toll had doubled I was completely stunned and outraged. 

The pictures I have seen are look like a war scene from a movie, nothing in the fires path could escape. 

I hope the people that caused these fires (I don’t think all were deliberately lit) are prosecuted to the full extent of the law.


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

In no way do I intend to diminish the tragic loss of life in the fires, but I think the Australian model is not to execute the arsonist. From past history it would be to ban everyone from selling and owning fire starting materials like matches and lighters.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

In Australia we do not have executions. 

I believe you ‘past history’ comment is drawing a similarly to Australia’s gun ownership laws which were changed after a mass killing killed 35 people, the Port Arthur massacre?


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By thekollector on 02/08/2009 6:42 PM
In no way do I intend to diminish the tragic loss of life in the fires, but I think the Australian model is not to execute the arsonist. From past history it would be to ban everyone from selling and owning fire starting materials like matches and lighters. 


Tragically, that is the typical response from the 'Socialist State', something we are apparently heading toward.


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Steam5 

Yes, that 's where my reference was headed. Western americans feel a great kindred-ship with the similarity of experiences with Australians. The reaction to Port Authur showed a divergence.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

To all our OZ friends:

I am very sorry to read of these disasters. I wish the Lord will end the troubles, and will pray for that tonight. I am sad for all of Australia--which, incidentally--fielded the toughest army in WWII and helped put an end to Japanese expansion. And Rommel's activities. Man for man, they fought the Panzer army of the desert to a standstill. With enough and better equipment, they'dve finished the job. You are all a proud people, and have won respect the hard way--by earning it.

Les


----------



## Grant Kerr (Jan 2, 2008)

A person / people made a choice to create this disaster - there is no natural about it and they should be held accountable. A reaction of ban flammable substances or substances that can create fire is a bit over reaching - education should be implemented to ensure this disaster doesn't happen again. Although education only fueled the 19 yr old Firefighter into starting the gippsland fires, so in retrospect what can you do. 
I just hope that those who died and their families will receive some justice!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Politics being introduced in a discussion of such a tragedy is digusting. 

Just for once could politics be left out of it.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Completely agree with Tony.


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I was referring to shared human experience and the different responses.


----------



## Grant Kerr (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately i report that the death toll has unfortunately climbed to 128 confirmed deceased. God Bless those who have perished and our prayers are with those families who have lost loved ones


----------



## Phil Creer (Jan 2, 2008)

Death toll is currently at 176 with many more expected as access to burnt out houses becomes possible.
Terrible business. Good news however, I phoned Gordon Watson (Argyle Loco Works) yesterday, he and Shelley are OK so far even though they live in the danger zone.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Anybody hear from David Fletcher? I sure hope he and Alison are OK!!!


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony, Where are you from the fires??? Hope you are safe!!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

First, I feel for the survivors of all that have perished and will include them in our prayers. 
But a question. Was this a flash fire that came through so fast that all these people didn't have time to evacuate? It's hard to believe that more wasn't done to get people out of harms way. What am I missing here?


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

From what I have been told, the fires came through very fast, and as warnings were given weather conditions changed continuously and fires came from different direction then what was expected. And it wasn’t 1 or 2 fires, it was many and some combined. I believe still 30 something fires are still burning so we are not completely out of danger yet. 

There has been stories of people going off to fight fires to protect others houses as theirs was not in a high risk zone, to only return to find there house gone and there wife and kids perished. 

A big investigation will be conducted to determine if any improvements could be made.


----------



## Phil Creer (Jan 2, 2008)

Firstly, Fletch and Alison live in the suburbs well away from the heavily wooded hills so should be OK. 
2nd, apparently fire front was so fierce that even the best prepared were not able to cope. This fire has broken all the rules. Residents are given 2 options when fire warnings are announced, either leave the area early or, if prepared, stay and fight. The 2nd option is good sense if you have done your preparation ie fire pump, water reserves, gutter protection from embers, safety retreat, escape path, prior training (most people who live in these types of areas will have all of the above). This fire literally was melting hoses etc before they could be accessed. As I said, it's broken all the rules.


----------



## Grant Kerr (Jan 2, 2008)

From descriptions from people who escaped the fire it was like a bomb went off - they said fire balls moved so quick that you were just shell shocked. People not only stayed and fought the fire but others went back cause they were worried about family. others left at the last minute and unfortunately were caught even in there cars. it is sad that this can happen but even sadder that it may have been caused by an arsonist. and that it could have been avoided!!


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

We are fine, the nearest fire was the bunyip/Labertouche complex about 9-10 miles away..although we had lots of smoke etc Saturday and no power Sat night due to burnt poles out Gembrook way..my Brother was evacuated from his home on the Black spur /Healesville last night and was here with us overnight..house is Ok this morning wifes sister was ready to abandon her house at Rubicon for 2days. but the fire was stopped on the Eildon rd 1 mile from her..she is the last house in the valley hard up against the forest edge a really risky place to try to stick around and defend..most of the tragic deaths appear to have been the speed of the fire advance overwhelming those who had planned to evacuate, you have two choices to plan for,, stay and defend the house, or leave it and go, and it seems as if the sheer speed of the front changed the timings. 

Tony is in asafe spot, as is David , we dont have thick forest adjoining us except on the south eastern side and thisarea hasnt burnt for many years, but we ran out hoses and cleaned gutters etc just in case. 

Gordon Watson.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you all for your concern. 
Currently I am in Kemspey NSW (about 1500 km away from Melbourne) on the way home from a trip to Brisbane to see my elderly mother and assist my sister in finding residential care facility for my Mum. 

McDonalds now have a free WiFi service all along the major highways so I can overeat and contact the outside World in air conditioned comfort. 

My ETA back in Melbourne is Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony is in a safe spot, as is David 
Thanks Gordon. That's a relief. Very glad to hear you, David, Tony, Alan, Grant, Phil, and all our Oz buddies are ok.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Good news from our hobby friends....unfortunate for the lost of their fellow Australians. Our prayers go out to all having to cope with the situation.


----------



## Phil Creer (Jan 2, 2008)

Toll up to 181


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi chaps,
Yes we're fine, we can see the billows of smoke to the east as we're very high up with views - I dont think anyone here has not been touched in some way, as we all know people who've lost homes, and in some cases lost their lives. We're also most upset about the loss of Marysville, where we had friends. No doubt a sadness around here.
I play in a local community band, and tonight was our weekly rehearsal - not everyone was able to come, but we're putting on a gig on 1st of March in one of the affected areas to raise some funds.

Thanks for the concern chaps.

David.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for checking in David!


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

I know many people in the area who live in the forest.
Some are dead.
Some have lost their children.
Some have lost their parents.
Some have lost home and all possessions.
Many are still not accounted for.

Image Gallery


Early history of some of the area: 


Between the years 1911 and 1926 a 3 ft gauge tramway was operated from Whittlesea to Kinglake and 
Flowerdale, Victoria Australia.
It's original purpose was to transport timber from the bush mills to the railhead at Whittlesea but it was 
also used to carry farm produce, mainly potatoes, to the railhead.
Whittlesea, 28 miles north east from Melbourne is situated at the foot of the Great Dividing Range.
Settlers had first come to the Kinglake area about 1860 but the absense or inadequacy of roads had delayed developement.
Timber wagons on wooden rails were hauled by bullock or horse team.
A paling splitter name Tommy Gibson carried his palings 8 1/2 miles to Whittlesea by wheel barrow.
Later tommy used his crude hut at Kinglake West as a sly grog shop and for many years after, 
this locality was known as Tommy's Hut. 
Borrowed and briefed from:
Wooden Rails to Kinglake and Flowerdale by R Alger
Published by 'The Light Railway Research Society of Australia'.


----------

